# Woman! When are you going to finish ironing my shirt?



## jpinon33

I gave a shirt to my friend to iron and I want to tease her a little in a funny/cute way, by saying something like "Woman! When are you going to finish ironing my shirt?" in Romanian.

can anyone help?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ottilie

Femeie,când o să încetezi să-mi ironizezi tricoul?


----------



## jpinon33

Ottlilie - what is the literal translation and what is the context?  Is it in a funny/cute/sweet way?

for example:  Hey girl, whats taking so long?  Lets get to it.  Iron that shirt! (something that would make her laugh)  

thanks so much


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ottilie said:


> Femeie,când o să încetezi să-mi ironizezi tricoul?


 
Sorry Ottilie, but I think you misinterpreted the word "iron" (_a călca_). 
 
I would say: 
 
*Femeie! Când ai de gând să termini să-mi calci cămaşa? *
 
Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## Ottilie

Da,graba strică treaba. Plus că engleza mea nu e foarte bună


----------



## farscape

jpinon33 said:


> ...
> for example:  Hey girl, whats taking so long?  Lets get to it.  Iron that shirt! (something that would make her laugh)...



Mai fată, mişcă-te mai repede, ce-ţi ia aşa de mult să calci o cămaşă?  <=>
Hey girl, hurry up, what's taking you so long to iron a shirt?

Later,


----------

